# immigration to Canada



## tanyush (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi, I'm new here, and I have some questions about immigration to Canada.
Can anyone help me please?

Thanks to all helpers.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You'll need to ask the questions to determine if anyone knows the answers.


----------



## tanyush (Sep 22, 2013)

*Immigration to Canada*

Hey,
I want to know how life in Canada? We want to immigrate to me, my partner, my sister and her family on her work visa.
My sister's husband and my partner would go first to see that there is work for them and then later we will follow.
What to take with us? Do we have the right health insurance that we go with a girl a few months.
How much are there clothes? Products? We know to plan your trip easily.

thank you.:yo:


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Who has the work visa? Any work visa is only good for the holder and possibly the holder's direct, not any other family members.


----------



## tanyush (Sep 22, 2013)

my Husband


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

It is only good for him, you and your children.


----------



## tanyush (Sep 22, 2013)

What do you mean?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Your sister, her husband and their children will need their own visa. They cannot travel on someone else's visa.


----------



## tanyush (Sep 22, 2013)

her husbend has a visa too.


----------



## tanyush (Sep 22, 2013)

i belive next year we will be in canada


----------

